# machida kicks ass!



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

And for the next match, can we please have Bruce Buffer vs Arianny Celeste ?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

No! Arianny is too busy thinking about me thank-you very much!... no time for Bruce, just Ben.....


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

bruce vs brock lesner


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Bruce vs elton john? Fair match that one,, but Arianny can smack me when I'm naughty any time.....


----------

